# Welchen Android-Emulator



## WirrWarrWaKue (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo.

Ich suche ein guten Android-Emulator, welchen könnt ihr empfehlen 
Brauch den nur für die Google Play Filme

Sollte gut auf den SchrottTop laufen 

Acer aspire v3 572g -57cv
I5-5200U 2,20 Ghz bis 2,70 Gh
Intel HD 5500u 1 GB
Geforce 840m 2 Gb
16 Gb Ram
120GB SSD
1 TB SSD

Lg


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Januar 2020)

Bluestacks sag ich mal.


----------



## WirrWarrWaKue (27. Januar 2020)

Hast du damit Erfahrung sammeln können, soweit ich es mittlerweile mitbekommen habe ist das nicht Kostenlos und man wird mit Werbung bombardiert 

Brauch es ja nur für die GPFilme das ich die Offline aufn Laptop speichern und anschauen kann.

Bin zZ sehr viel unterwegs Im & Ausland. Handy Datenvolumen reicht sowieso so schon nie aus und jedesmal, wenn in De über Vodafone eine  10Gb Tages flat für 5 € Buchen.
Ist es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht Wert ( Woche 35€ oder mehr )

Bin ungern auf Hotel W-Lan´s  

Oder kennst du vlt eine andere alternative. Aufn Tab sind ein Großteil der Filme schon downloadet


----------



## EPBAPA (27. Januar 2020)

Wenn Du Linux benutzt, wären das nur 3 Schritte, davon sind 2 nur ein Kommandozeilenbefehl:
https://www.instructables.com/id/Creating-an-Android-Emulator-Using-Qemu/

Edit: Es ist dann auch nicht emuliert, sondern läuft auf dem x86-Rechenkern in Deinem Rechner in der Kernel-based Virtual Machine (KVM), wenn der Rechenkern per QEMU durchgereicht wird. Sollte also viel leistungsfähiger sein, als auf dem Smartphone.

Edit2: Ich habe das gerade getestet, war total easy:

1. Das Image von Android x86 geladen
2. QEMU installiert:

```
sudo apt install qemu qemu-kvm
```
3. Das Image mit QEMU gestartet:

```
qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm -cdrom ~/Downloads/android-x86_64-9.0-rc2.iso -cpu host -m 4096 -device virtio-vga,virgl=on -display sdl,gl=on -smp 4
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_-device virtio-vga,virgl=on -display sdl,gl=on_ kann man auch weglassen, ist nur für die OpenGL-"Hardware"-Beschleunigung. Allerdings ist die Reaktion der Oberfläche ohne Beschleunigung dann nicht so gut... _-m 4096_ zweigt für die VM 4GiB RAM ab und _-smp 4_ entsprechend vier Rechenkerne.

Edit3: Für Internetzugriff und Sound muss man eventuell noch ein paar Optionen an der Zeile tweaken, dazu habe ich jetzt gerade keine Zeit. Dazu steht aber etwas im Link oben im Beitrag.


----------



## fotoman (28. Januar 2020)

Das ganze funktioniert auch unter Windows in einer VM (bei mir VMWare Workstation 15.5). Wobei ich dort beim Start die erweiterten Optionen und einen VESA-Modus auswählen muss,

Als WLan bietete es ein virtuelles WLan an, mit den man sich über das kabelgebundene LAN des PCs verbinden kann. Sound funktioniert auch, nur Google Chrome mag nicht. Chrome ansich läuft zwar und spielt auch YT-Videos inkl. Sound flüssig ab, das Browserfenster ist aber nicht so groß wie der Android-"Desktop", sondern hat nur eine Minigröße und lässt sich nicht vergrößern. Ob das nu am Livemode von Android liegt (Updates mag er auch nicht runterladen) oder an Chrome, müsste eine Installation zeigen. U.U. muss man den dämlichen  Android auch nur irgendwo sagen, wie groß sein Bildschirm ist.....da weiss ich wieder, warum ich WIn 10 auf dem Tablet laufen habe.

Irgendwie scheint das alles immer noch höchst experimentell zu sein, ist aber ja auch aktuell ein Android 9 rc2.


----------



## WirrWarrWaKue (28. Januar 2020)

@ EPBAPA  

Wow. Erstmal danke für die ausführliche Antwort und den Test !

Linux...ist schon was her ! Spiel auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken es wieder zu Installieren. Noch halten mich unter anderen meine Games davon ab, was allerdings anderes Thema bzw nächstes sein wird. 

Welches Distribution  würdest du mir empfehle. Hab noch ne Suse Linux daham 


@ fotoman

Wenn ich es richtig gesehen hab, hatte Android ein Update, die neust Version ist android-x86_64-8.1-r3 

Sei mir bitte nicht böse, der weg von Dir ist / wär mir zZ denk ich zu experimentell, auch wenn ich selbst Chrome nicht Nutze, Abschreckend für mich ist den noch der mini Bildschirm. Dann kann ich die Filme besser weiterhin auf mein Tab Galaxy Tab 4 schauen. 

Sicherlich Interessant, wenn ich mal wieder mehr Freizeit hab.


----------



## HisN (28. Januar 2020)

Von der Performance her: Memu
Stellt Bluestacks in den Schatten.


----------



## WirrWarrWaKue (28. Januar 2020)

@ HisN 

Du scheinst damit Erfahrung zu haben, kann man dann die filme was auf der SD liegen dann einfach in ein Ordner verschieben ohne die neu Dl zu müssen.


----------



## HisN (28. Januar 2020)

Sorry, da muss ich passen. Ich hab den nur zum Zocken von Android-Games auf dem PC.
Ich würde das wahrscheinlich eher über das Netzwerk lösen, da ich meine Filmchen zentralisiert organisiere (NAS). 
Die Titel müssen sich in einem Verzeichnis befinden auf das der Emulator Zugriff hat..

Edit: Nachgeschaut
Überhaupt kein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WirrWarrWaKue (28. Januar 2020)

Super, dann werde ich das in betracht ziehen. 

Danke euch allen und bei offene fragen zu den Thema, werde ich mich melden


----------



## fotoman (28. Januar 2020)

WirrWarrWaKue schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig gesehen hab, hatte Android ein Update, die neust Version ist android-x86_64-8.1-r3


Die neuest Version gestern Abend war 9.0-rc2. Wobei man zu Android-86 mit VMWare oder VirtualBox im Netz dutzende identischer Probleme liest: die Auflösung lässt sich nur mit Glück oder Gebastel so einstellen, wie man das erwartet.



WirrWarrWaKue schrieb:


> Sei mir bitte nicht böse, der weg von Dir ist / wär mir zZ denk ich zu experimentell, auch wenn ich selbst Chrome nicht Nutze,


Ich habe das eher aus Spaß seit Jahren mal weider getestet. Persönlich finde ich die VM-Lösung viel interessanter wie einen Android-Emulator, den ich erst einmal lokal installieren muss. Wer weiss, was der dann alles für Sachen am System verdreht.



WirrWarrWaKue schrieb:


> Sicherlich Interessant, wenn ich mal wieder mehr Freizeit hab.


Für mich wird das erst interessant, wenn ich doch mal für Android programmieren sollte. Das wird aber vermutlich erst in ca. 15 Jahren passieren, wenn ich mein Smartphone wieder selber zahlen muss.

Falls die folgende Aussage zu Google Play Videos 2020 noch aktuell ist (stammt aus einem Bericht von 2018), dann wird das nichts mit dem Verschieben per SD-Karte. Man dürfte dann die Filme noch nicht einmal mit einem Konto auf zwei Geräten offline speichern.

"Wenn ihr einen geliehenen Film oder eine Folge auf einem anderen Gerät herunterladen möchtet, müsst ihr zuvor auf dem ersten Gerät auf den roten Haken () tippen, um den Inhalt von diesem Gerät wieder zu entfernen."

Erwartungsgemäß ist sowas nichts für mich. Ich erwarte von meinen Medien, dass ich sie in jedem Gerät abspielen  kann.


----------



## WirrWarrWaKue (29. Januar 2020)

Ok, vor 2 -3 Tagen war es angeblich bei Ch...*Hust* die aktuelle Version. Mit der ISO hatte nämlich alles angefangen.. Hatte es auf schnelle nicht gebacken bekommen zu Installieren und irgendwann bei der Fehlersuche tauchte dann das Wort Emulator auf...Deshalb der Thread 

Mit wär eigentlich eine eigene Partition mit ein Android lieber gewesen, wenn da auch das Problem mit den mini Bildschirm ist...den hatte ich ja eh Glück  das es nicht geklappt hatte.
Da hätte mir dann eine VM auch den nix gebracht ^^

Werde mich wohl wahrscheinlich für eine Multiboot  ( Suse o. Ubuntu u. Win 10 ) Lösung entscheiden, da auf der Seifenkisten auch Spiele laufen sollen, meine Freizeit ist mir zZ Heilig.

So gesehen kann man die Ja auch auf jedem Gerät schauen, nur halt mit Steamen oder MHL Kabel am Tv usw. Nur in meine hinsiecht fühl ich mich genötigt 

A. Permanent a Flat zu Kaufen zu müssen, da das Datenvolumen in Deutschland zu Beschränkt ist ( Österreich hat zB. "Aldi Talk" in Österreich: Echte LTE-Flat für unter 20 Euro - teltarif.de News )

B. Die Filme auf ein kleinen Gerät anzuschauen weil die sich unter Anführungszeichen nur auf Android speichern lasse 

C. Extra noch ein MHL Kabel zu kaufen oder im schlimmsten Fall, da MHL nicht stand art ist, auch noch ein Tv Gerät mitzuschleppen 

D. Auf dauer sind mini  Bildschirme sicher nicht gut für die Augen, egal welche Auflösung die Filme hat 

Werde allerdings sicherheitshalber den lieber doch Neu Dl.

Laut Google.: 

Für ein einzelnes Konto können gekaufte Filme und Serien auf bis zu fünf Geräte heruntergeladen werden. Wenn Sie ein Video auf ein sechstes Gerät herunterladen möchten, müssen Sie zunächst alle heruntergeladenen Inhalte von einem der ersten fünf Geräte entfernen.


----------



## WirrWarrWaKue (29. Januar 2020)

Hab heute MEmu installiert und gleich mal ein Versuch gestartet, leider ohne Erfolg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sieben8 (2. Mai 2020)

Ich persönlich bin mit Bluestacks sehr zufrieden. Ist zwar voll mit Werbung, funktioniert aber schnell und zuverlässig.


----------

